# Brand new Ariens Classic 24 Missing oil plug??



## Jusumoner (Sep 29, 2020)

*As you can see the right side has a black cap, the left is just a empty hole, didn't came with a extra plug/cap. Is this something normal?*


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

YES! that hole is BLIND it doesn't go all the way though the side cover.

it's normal on most motors as they drill and tap the same part if used on another model of the same part is being used on a totally different machine


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes the black oil plug is missing, should be one identical to the one on the other side of engine. Immediately check engine for correct oil level, do not start engine until you confirm correct oil level and install a new oil plug.
This is a major issue that could have resulted in a blown engine. I would immediately contact the dealer or store you purchased it from and let them know of this issue and that you are not happy about the poor quality control. They will need to supply a replacement plug.
I would go over the machine with a fine tooth comb, in case there are other issues or press the dealer or store to do a thorough set up and inspection.
Good catch and good luck


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Yes the black oil plug is missing, should be one identical to the one on the other side of engine. Immediately check engine for correct oil level, do not start engine until you confirm correct oil level and install a new oil plug.
> This is a major issue that could have resulted in a blown engine. I would immediately contact the dealer or store you purchased it from and let them know of this issue and that you are not happy about the poor quality control. They will need to supply a replacement plug.
> I would go over the machine with a fine tooth comb, in case there are other issues or press the dealer or store to do a thorough set up and inspection.
> Good catch and good luck


sorry take a better look, that's the BLIND hole side of the cover it's not threaded or though drilled, NO oil will ever come out


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

There isn't any threads in that hole so it is blind and doesn't need a plug.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

jinx


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

My bad I guess, my Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO has black plugs on both sides of engine. I literally just finished winterizing my pressure washer and it has plugs on both sides of engine for checking and filling the oil, so I just assumed and you know what happens when you assume


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

no not bad ziggy , you simply missed seeing the unfinished part of the casting, and no thread meaning a blind port, many small off road engines start life on the assembly line as universal castings, per the OEM's order they machine to the needed specs. 

oil level wise most motors have 3 spots where it can be used , 1 may be machined sometimes as you found more, more common is 1 lower dip stick plug or a dip stick plug and dip stick higher up for easier checking and filling of the level. 

it's not only on a LCT like used on many brands but also by briggs,kohler,loncin and others, like the long gone tech.


----------



## Jusumoner (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for the quick answers every one!


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

And if there were one in there my first thought would've been some sticky fingered customer at the store snitched it....🤒


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

and that happens a lot! guess that's why one never sees the gas caps on leaf blowers and chain saws in box stores .
here the top photo shows the unmachined casting port making it blind


----------

